# Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?



## bennie123

Gibt es ein Bundesland in dem ich ohne einen Vorbereitungskurs meine Prüfung ablegen kann?

Die zweite Frage wäre, ist es möglich eine Fischerprüfung dort abzulegen auch wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland (wohne in B-W) wohne?

Vielen Dank für alle Infos


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

In NRW ist der Kurs keine Pflicht - aber da geht es auch um Zuständigkeiten der jeweiligen Fischereibehörde und Du wirst einen Wohnsitz brauchen, um in einem anderen Bundesland die Prüfung machen zu können!

Zu beachten ist auch, dass z.B. NRW eine ca. 1,5 monatige Anmeldefrist zur Prüfung hat und die Prüfung nur 2 X jährlich stattfindet!

Davon abgesehen bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass der Kurs niemandem schadet, sondern man sogar dort in aller Regel noch so einiges lernt, was man noch nicht weiß!

Ich habe den Kurs zwar schon als Kind gemacht und meine Prüfung ebenfalls, aber ich war schon extrem gut vorgebildet und habe dort im Kurs trotzdem noch eine Menge gelernt!

Also - nicht immer ist der (vermeindlich???) kürzeste Weg auch der Beste!

Ernie


----------



## bennie123

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

hei,

danke für Deine Antwort, ich bin mir bewußt über die sicherlich gute Fortbildung mit einem Kurs.
Ich bin aber Student und versuche einfach für 30€ eine Prüfung zu machen anstatt für 130€, das ist einfach eine Sache des Geldes. Ich kann mich sicher selbst mit genug Material versorgen um ebensoviel zu lernen wie in einem Kurs.

Das mit dem Wohnsitz dachte ich mir fast. Ich werde evtl einfach mal dort anrufen und direkt nachfragen, ob das eine Vorrausetzung für die Zulassung der Prüfung ist.

weitere Bundesländer wären nett, falls es welche gibt 

Gruß,
Bennie

Edit:

Erste Voraussetzung zum Angeln ist, die Fischerprüfung (Mindestalter: 13 Jahre) vor der Unteren Fischereibehörde abzulegen. Bei der Anmeldung zur Fischerprüfung müssen Düsseldorfer Bürger/innen folgende Unterlagen mitbringen:


1 Passfoto
Personalausweis
30,- Euro
bei Minderjährigen zusätzlich die Einverständniserklärung eines Erziehungsberechtigten
 *Nicht-Düsseldorfer* müssen bei der Prüfungsanmeldung in Düsseldorf zusätzlich eine Ausnahmegenehmigung von der Fischereibehörde ihrer Gemeinde mitbringen; "Nicht-Düsseldorfer" benötigen zur Anmeldung kein Passfoto.
Quelle: http://www.duesseldorf.de/umweltamt/wasser/was10101.shtml


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> In NRW ist der Kurs keine Pflicht - aber da geht es auch um Zuständigkeiten der jeweiligen Fischereibehörde und Du wirst einen Wohnsitz brauchen, um in einem anderen Bundesland die Prüfung machen zu können!
> 
> Zu beachten ist auch, dass z.B. NRW eine ca. 1,5 monatige Anmeldefrist zur Prüfung hat und die Prüfung nur 2 X jährlich stattfindet!
> 
> Davon abgesehen bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass der Kurs niemandem schadet, sondern man sogar dort in aller Regel noch so einiges lernt, was man noch nicht weiß!
> 
> Ich habe den Kurs zwar schon als Kind gemacht und meine Prüfung ebenfalls, aber ich war schon extrem gut vorgebildet und habe dort im Kurs trotzdem noch eine Menge gelernt!
> 
> Also - nicht immer ist der (vermeindlich???) kürzeste Weg auch der Beste!
> 
> Ernie



JA also  der Kurs in NRW ist keine Pflicht,das kann ich bestätigen.
Aber das ich was dazu gelernt habe in den Kurs, kann ich überhaupt nicht sagen.
Ich hatte zwei so Typen. 
Einen ca.70 Jahre der andere so um die 50.
Na auf jeden Fall der 70 Jährige hat uns immer etwas über die Ruten erzählt, das war noch interessant.
Aber dann der andere Typ .... .
Jedes mal, aber wirklich jedes mal, 15 Abende lang das gleiche erzählt.
Boor, war das langweilig.
Was er am besten erzählen konnte war das er alles aber auch wirklich alles schon leer geangelt hat.
JEden Abend hat er von einen anderen Gewässer geredet, wieviel er denn da gefangen hat, und sagte jedes mal wenn er angeln war hat er immer alles leer geangelt.
Also wenn du Glück hast und machst die Lehrgänge mit und erwischt auch noch gute "Lehrer", dann ist so etwas sicherlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

in Brandenburg ist die prüfung für 25 euronen abzulegen, keine lehrgangspflicht, keine lehrmittelkaufpflicht, man muss auch nicht in brandenburg wohnen.

ich selbst lege meine prüfung im oktober diesen jahres in potsdam ab, obwohl ich in berlin wohnen, hat bei der anmeldung niemanden interessiert :m


----------



## luna95

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



bennie123 schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Bundesland in dem ich ohne einen Vorbereitungskurs meine Prüfung ablegen kann?
> 
> Die zweite Frage wäre, ist es möglich eine Fischerprüfung dort abzulegen auch wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland (wohne in B-W) wohne?
> 
> Vielen Dank für alle Infos




Hallo bennie123,

1. Ja - die Möglichkeit, in anderen Bundesländern die Fischerprüfung ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang abzulegen, gibt es. Ist aber vom Bundesland abhängig.

2. In Baden-Württemberg sieht es leider schlecht aus, denn da wird das Prüfungszeugnis eines anderen Bundeslandes nicht anerkannt, wenn du zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung deinen Wohnsitz in Baden-Württemberg hattest. Hier gibt es eine gute Website mit allen Infos zu allen Bundesländern:

Link entfernt - Dorschbremse 

Empfehle an dieser Stelle auch immer gerne Fishing-King weiter. Habe ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang, dafür aber mit dem Onlinekurs für die Fischerprüfung gelernt und war begeistert. 

LINK ENFERNT- Dorschbremse 

LG luna95 #h


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Naja, nach 10 Jahre hat er die Prüfung schon gemacht oder inzwischen das Studium beendet, einen Job angenommen und lächelt die 130,-€ für Prüfung und Vorbereitungskurs bezahlt.


----------



## KaroFisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Hi,
ich habe meine Prüfung als Hamburger in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gemacht. Einfach weil ich es aus beruflichen Gründen nicht geschafft hätte hier regelmässige Termin wahrzunehmen. Ich habe mir das nötige Wissen online angelesen und habe im Nachhinein nicht das Gefühl ich wäre wesentlich klüger wenn ich hier 20 Stunden mitgemacht hätte. In vielen Dingen hilft schon etwas grundsätzliches Naturverständnis und allgemeiner Verstand. Schonzeiten und Maße muss man eben auswendig lernen.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Hallo,

merkt denn keiner, dass es hier nur um Werbung für solche Onlinekurse geht ? Deshalb wird ein elend alter Beitrag wieder hervorgekramt.

Da wird sogar ein Link gepostet für einen vollkommen überteuerten Onlinekurs. Und niemand spricht mal über das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung.
Zur Zeit rufen die 127 Euronen auf für einen Onlinekurs. Prüfunsgebühr kommt noch hinzu ... muss man sich selbst drum kümmern.

Und in wie weit ist so ein Kurs denn modern ? Ist das nicht eine bloße Behauptung ?

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Kallex

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Naja, das was ich da an Youtube Videos von den Jungs sehe ist fortschrittlich. Wenn ich das mit meinem damaligen Kurs vergleiche, der zwar günstiger (70 Euro inkl. Prüfung) war, aber dafür auch tot langweilig. Zumindest die YT Videos machen Lust auf zuschauen und lernen.

Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und nicht der Polizist der anderen seine Meinung aufdrücken will, weil er selbst sowas nicht machen würde.


----------



## TeeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Ist eben ein Geschäftsmodell, zeitgemäß, daher wohl auch erfolgreich. Ich habe mich für die Prüfung mit dem Fischereischeintest Online erfolgreich vorbereitet und keinen Kurs besucht. Nur die Prüfung, bestanden, Marke für 5 Jahre und los ging's...


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Hallo TeeHawk,

du hast einen sehr schönen Satz unter deinen Posts „Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet Ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann.“

Ich leite daraus ab, dass dir an Natur und -erhalt gelegen ist. Und uns allen ist klar, dass da Vereine und Organisationen effektiver was machen können als Einzelangler.

Aber Onlinekurse bringen den Angler nicht mehr so einfach mit einem Verein in Kontakt.
Mit dem Aufkommen von Fitnessstudios sind die Sportvereine auch ins Hintertreffen geraten. Und das Argument, dass man da aktiv sein kann, wann auch immer einem der Sinn danach steht, ist auf den zweiten Blick bereits falsch, weil der Salzakurs auch beispielsweise am Montag um 19h stattfindet. Fittnessstudios sind anders. Und sie sind teuer. Und sie kommerzialisieren das Hobby. Das war's auch schon.​Und jetzt zurück zum Angeln. Ist es da nicht auch so ? Vereine gehen langsam den Bach runter. Komplette Kommerzialisierung durch teure Onlinekurse ?

Und modern ist so ein Onlinekurs nun auch nicht gerade, denn ich habe vor rund 20 Jahren bereits Software zum zusätzlichen Lernen eingesetzt.

Der Onlinekurs ist meist auf reine Zweckmäßigkeit getrimmt. Es dreht sich um die Inhaltsvermittlung; ein Phasenwechsel ist kaum zu erwarten. Und da können auch markige Behauptungen mancher Onlinekurse “lerne wann du willst und so viel du willst” nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen. Das Lernen an sich bleibt, es muss nur selbst eingeteilt werden.
Allerdings mögen Individualisten die dem Online-Konzept innewohnende Anonymität. Der Präsenskurs stellt das gemeinsame Gruppenerlebnis und den Spaß in den Vordergrund. Und es gibt viele Menschen, die den Stoff erfolgreicher aufnehmen, wenn er durch eine Person vermittelt wird.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

jetzt bringst du aber ein paar sachen durcheinander, finde ich. der hauptzweck der vereine ist ja nicht, angelkurse anzubieten. das machen nur wenige. ich habe mich für den theorieteil selbst vorbereitet und die praxis von einem erfahrenen bekannten zeigen lassen. für mich war das so optimal.
ich bin übrigens danach in einen Verein eingetreten.

Das gemeinschaftliche Lernen kann auch positiv und allgemein eine nette Sache sein, aber es gibt auch negative Erfahrungen. Dazu haben manche beruflich bedingt Schwierigkeiten, die festen Termine einzuhalten.

Ich finde, jeder wie er mag.

...für einen "Präsens"kurs empfehle ich zudem ohnehin eher ein Deutschseminar zu besuchen. Egal ob online oder in Präsenz


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

@Kursleiter, dein Usernamen deutet ja schon darauf hin aus welcher Ecke deine Intension stammt!
Das von dir als Gruppenerlebnis geschilderte Zwangskurs absolvieren ist echt drollig!



> Der Präsenskurs stellt das gemeinsame Gruppenerlebnis und den Spaß in den Vordergrund.



In der Realität sitzen da Menschen gezwungenermaßen zusammen, die nur eines wollen, nämlich (legal) Angeln und ans Wasser.
Glücklicherweise ist gerade das Kursmonopol des Landesverbandes in BW gefallen, weil ein großer (nicht organisierter) Verein dagegen geklagt hat.
Dieser Kurszwang dient einzig und alleine dazu, die Verbände zu bereichern und ihnen eine gewisse Legimentation zu verleihen!
Also die Leute welche mir persönlich bekannt sind und einen solchen Kurs hier in BW absolviert haben, haben die Lerninhalte auch hauptsächlich über die Verbands CD gelernt, um dann im Anschluss die stumpfe Ankreuz- Prüfung zu "erledigen".
Warum also nicht gleich online?
Der Witz ist ja, dass diese Leute damit noch lange nicht Angeln können, da jeglicher praktische Anteil fehlt.
Dafür wissen sie aber z.B., wie die Flügelstellung einer Steinfliege ist?
Noch nicht mal einen Fisch durften die selbst abschlagen, daran ist aber die gesetzliche Situation mit unserem bescheuerten Tierschutzwahn in BRD verantwortlich, ausnahmsweise mal nicht der Verband!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal einen Fisch durften die selbst abschlagen, daran ist aber die gesetzliche Situation mit unserem bescheuerten Tierschutzwahn in BRD verantwortlich, ausnahmsweise mal nicht der Verband!
> 
> Jürgen




Hallo,


also bei uns muss im Kurs jeder Teilnehmer unter Anleitung einen Fisch töten und ausnehmen (wahlweise Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle), welchen der Teilnehmer dann auch mit nach Hause nehmen darf.
Nach bestandener Prüfung und nachdem der Jahresfischereischein ausgestellt ist, wird ein Schnupperfischen an einem Gewässer unter Mitwirkung von "alten Hasen" durchgeführt, damit die Neufischer wenigstens ein bißchen auch von der Praxis mitbekommen, dies ist natürlich ohne weitere Kosten und freiwillig.
Außerdem wird bei Beitritt zum Verein die Kursgebühr auf die Aufnahmegebühr angerechnet.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Moin moin - hier ist wohl ein bisschen was durch unsere Maschen gerutscht, was ich gerade korrigiert habe.

Zur Erinnerung - Private Tipps sind als Hilfestellung oder Orientierung okay - kommerzielle Werbung und Links verboten! 

PS: Gratulation zur Exhumierung einer Threadleiche :q


----------



## Pumukl

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Ich habe im vergangenen Dezember meine Angelprüfung gemacht, nachdem ich insgesamt 6 Wochenendtage in einem Vereinsheim an einem Kurs teilgenommen habe. Der Kurs kostet 150.- € inklusive Lehrmaterial und dann kommen nochmals 30.- € Prüfungsgebühren dazu.

Gebracht hat mir der Kurs gar nix, da ich danach keinerlei praktische Ahnung vom Angeln habe. 

Jetzt suche ich einen Verein, aber auch das ist leider nicht so einfach. Zum einen möchten alle, dass man Arbeitsstunden leistet, hohe Aufnahmebeträge bezahlt und man sich bewerben soll, aber dann trotzdem nichts mehr von denen hört. 

Ich bin selbst 2. Vorsitzender in einem Verein, und hofieren jeden der sich bei uns meldet, damit wir einen neues Mitglied bekommen.

In manchen Vereinen kann man nur eintreten, wenn man aus dem gleichen Dorf, Stadt kommt. 
Daher denke ich die Angel-Vereine haben genug Mitglieder und es geht Ihnen gut.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Kursleiter, dein Usernamen deutet ja schon darauf hin aus welcher Ecke deine Intension stammt!
> Das von dir als Gruppenerlebnis geschilderte Zwangskurs absolvieren ist echt drollig!
> ...
> Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,

natürlich will ich hier nicht unter falscher Flagge segeln. Deshalb ist der Username so gewählt.

Aber die viele Werbung (siehe die Threads mit entsprechendem Namen und Links), die hier im Bord für einen gewissen Onlinekursanbieter gemacht wird, die geht mir gegen den Strich. Der Kurs ist für den wenigen Einsatz nämlich richtig teuer. Im Moment werden für einen sogenannten Kombikurs (Präsenskurs) dort 147 Euro verlangt. Prüfungsgebühr kommt also noch dazu ... und das Prozedere muss von jedem selbst organisiert werden, oder ? Also bin ich in NRW knapp unter 200 Euro angelangt. Und wenn ich mir dort mal Bilder von einem Präsenskurs anschaue, dann ist der Kurs knüppelvoll.

Ich biete so was für 125 Euro incl. Schulungsunterlagen, incl. 50,- Prüfungsgebühr und Onlineübungen an. Dafür leiste ich 11 Abende ab ... und wir üben am originalen Prüfungsgerät etc.

Damit liege ich also noch weit unterhalb von besagten Onlinekursanbieter, wo z.Zt. 127,- (plus Prüfung !?) als billigste Lösung für NRW verlangt werden. Fishing King ist zu teuer.

Anhand meiner Ortsangabe kannst du mich schnell "orten" und im Internet finden. Mache dir einfach bitte selbst ein Bild ... und du kannst verstehen.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



Pumukl schrieb:


> Ich habe im vergangenen Dezember meine Angelprüfung gemacht, nachdem ich insgesamt 6 Wochenendtage in einem Vereinsheim an einem Kurs teilgenommen habe. Der Kurs kostet 150.- € inklusive Lehrmaterial und dann kommen nochmals 30.- € Prüfungsgebühren dazu.
> 
> Gebracht hat mir der Kurs gar nix, da ich danach keinerlei praktische Ahnung vom Angeln habe.
> 
> Jetzt suche ich einen Verein, aber auch das ist leider nicht so einfach. Zum einen möchten alle, dass man Arbeitsstunden leistet, hohe Aufnahmebeträge bezahlt und man sich bewerben soll, aber dann trotzdem nichts mehr von denen hört.
> 
> Ich bin selbst 2. Vorsitzender in einem Verein, und hofieren jeden der sich bei uns meldet, damit wir einen neues Mitglied bekommen.
> 
> In manchen Vereinen kann man nur eintreten, wenn man aus dem gleichen Dorf, Stadt kommt.
> Daher denke ich die Angel-Vereine haben genug Mitglieder und es geht Ihnen gut.






Hallo,


na ja, ohne Arbeitsstunden gehts halt meist nicht, wer soll denn sonst die Arbeiten verrichten wenn nicht die Mitglieder.
Die Aufnahmebeträge beinhalten halt oft auch finanzielle Leistungen aus der Vergangenheit, welche von den Mitgliedern erbracht wurden. Da ist es nicht mehr als recht und billig, wenn sich der Neuling daran beteiligt.
Aus welchem Neustadt kommst Du? Ich kenne bereits so etwa 10 und in ganz Deutschland gibt es gefühlte 50 Neustadts.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> natürlich will ich hier nicht unter falscher Flagge segeln. Deshalb ist der Username so gewählt.
> 
> Aber die viele Werbung (siehe die Threads mit entsprechendem Namen und Links), die hier im Bord für einen gewissen Onlinekursanbieter gemacht wird, die geht mir gegen den Strich. Der Kurs ist für den wenigen Einsatz nämlich richtig teuer. Im Moment werden für einen sogenannten Kombikurs (Präsenskurs) dort 147 Euro verlangt. Prüfungsgebühr kommt also noch dazu ... und das Prozedere muss von jedem selbst organisiert werden, oder ? Also bin ich in NRW knapp unter 200 Euro angelangt. Und wenn ich mir dort mal Bilder von einem Präsenskurs anschaue, dann ist der Kurs knüppelvoll.
> 
> Ich biete so was für 125 Euro incl. Schulungsunterlagen, incl. 50,- Prüfungsgebühr und Onlineübungen an. Dafür leiste ich 11 Abende ab ... und wir üben am originalen Prüfungsgerät etc.
> 
> Damit liege ich also noch weit unterhalb von besagten Onlinekursanbieter, wo z.Zt. 127,- (plus Prüfung !?) als billigste Lösung für NRW verlangt werden. Fishing King ist zu teuer.
> 
> Anhand meiner Ortsangabe kannst du mich schnell "orten" und im Internet finden. Mache dir einfach bitte selbst ein Bild ... und du kannst verstehen.
> 
> Gruß kursleiter



Also ich finde es nicht ganz fair, wie Du das Konkurrenzangebot schlechtredest. Machen die mit Deinem Angebot doch auch nicht. Und nochmal: Präsen*s*kurse gibts im Deutschunterricht.

Es ist ein Angebot, mehr nicht. Kann jeder für sich vergleichen ob es passt oder nicht. Deren Einsatz kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Du? Zum Kursinhalt von denen kann ich nichts sagen, kenne aber viele gute Anleitungen und Videos. 

Vielleicht machst Du auch mal ein paar Videos und Anleitungen und darin Werbung für Dein Angebot. Das würde vielleicht mehr bringen.
So kommt das alles sehr negativ rüber und ist keine gute Werbung.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Das sagt / schreibt der Chef der Onlinekurse über andere Kurse und Kursleiter:
"...
Normalerweise dauern die typischen Kurse zum Angelschein den Angelvereinen bis zu 3 Monaten. In der Regel sind diese extrem langweilig und finden in irgendwelchen alten und verrauchten Kneipen-Hinterzimmern statt. Hierauf haben die meisten Angelinteressierten keine Lust.

Außerdem lernt man in diesen veralteten und viel zu zeitintensiven Kursen meisten so gut wie gar nichts über die wirkliche Anglerpraxis. Die dortigen Referenten sind meistens schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und haben oft schon lange selbst gar nicht mehr geangelt.
..." https://handangeln.de/news/interview-mit-fishing-king-gruender-hubertus-massong/

Ist das fair und guter Stil ?
 Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Da gebe ich Dir widerum auch recht. Ist kein guter Stil. Auch wenn das einigen Erfahrungsberichten tatsächlich entspricht, die ich über diverse Kurse kenne, sollte man sich bei Werbung auf die eigenen Stärken konzentrieren und nicht andere schlecht machen.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir widerum auch recht. Ist kein guter Stil. Auch wenn das einigen Erfahrungsberichten tatsächlich entspricht, die ich über diverse Kurse kenne, sollte man sich bei Werbung auf die eigenen Stärken konzentrieren und nicht andere schlecht machen.



Hallo,

ja, und genau die Stärke ist bei traditionellen Kursen sicherlich der Preis und die gebotene Leistung. Und du kannst die Sachen auch mal in die Hand nehmen (in NRW gibt es auch eine praktische Prüfung mit Angelgerät).

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, der traditionelle Kurs und dessen Kursleiter ist einigermaßen auf der Höhe der Zeit, bringt die Materie flott rüber, setzt auch mal PC und Beamer ein und hat vernünftiges Bild- und Anschauungsmaterial. Aber alles steht und fällt mit dem Kursleiter.

Besagter Onlineanbieter sucht noch traditionelle Kursleiter, die die Praxis in NRW quasi als Ausputzer für zusammengefasste Gruppen aus dessen Onlinekursen nachschulen sollen. So habe ich jedenfalls die mir entgegengebrachte Anfrage verstehen müssen. Und ich war nicht allein im Raum. Das haben dutzende trad. Kursleiter ebenfalls so verstanden. Der Onlinekurs muss also seine Schwächen haben.

Schönes Wochenende kursleiter

++++++++++++++
und Dank nochmals für den "Rechtschreibfehler", ist mir eine Lehre /nicht Leere ;-),ich habe das dutzende Male im Netz falsch gelesen ... tja, herausgekommen ist dann leider "Präsenskurs"


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

#6
Der Erfolg und die Qualität sind immer stark von dem Lehrenden abhängig, egal ob online oder in Präsenz. Das kenne ich aus anderen (beruflichen) Bereichen.
Und natürlich gibt es Inhalte, die Praxisnah vermittelt werden müssen. 

Jetzt sehe ich da noch verschiedene Zielgruppen und auch verschiedene Ziele. Unerfahrene Jungangler, die das Angeln an sich erlernen wollen und den Schein machen, und andere, die z. B. bereits viel im Ausland geangelt haben, sich schon lange mit der Materie beschäftigt haben und nur noch den Schein machen müssen, um auch in Deutschland legal angeln zu dürfen. Insbesondere letztere Zielgruppe hat i.d.R. wenig Lust, für den fehlenden Theorieteil (der tatsächlich nur bedingt anspruchsvoll ist) ein mehrmonatiges Programm zu absolvieren. 

Man muss sich also fragen, ob man Angeln lernen will, oder will man möglichst unumständlich die Fischereiberechtigung erhalten.
Angeln lernen von Grund auf kann man nicht rein in der Theorie oder online, da es ja schon einige handwerkliche Techniken erfordert, aber es ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig, für jede theoretische Frage bis zum nächsten Kurstermin zu warten, der dann ggf. nur wöchentlich stattfindet. 
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man mit Intensivkursen an wenigen Wochenenden, am besten noch gepaart mit Online-Anteilen für die Theorie, den größten Teilnehmerkreis erreichen und auch das beste Ergebnis erzielen kann. Wenn man GPS und Echolot zum Spots und Fische finden einsetzt, kann man die Elektronik sicher auch zum Lernen einsetzen. Natürlich nur da, wo es Sinn macht. 
Jetzt reicht es aber mit der Klug*******rei, sonst muss ich meinen Titel ändern. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls#h


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Wir veranstalten auch Kurse. Natürlich Kurse mit Anwesenheitspflicht, die in der Landesfischereiverordnung vorgeschrieben ist. Und wir verdienen Geld damit das im Verein sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann.
Wen die Kursinhalte nicht interessieren weil ihm Gesetze und Zusammenhänge in der Natur  sonstwo vorbeigehen, wer sich nicht dafür interessiert wie ein Fisch lebt und wo er lebt, sollte zu Recht nicht angeln dürfen. Und wenn die Kurse einer Marktwirtschaft unterliegen werden sich die besseren durchsetzen. Wer nur Billigkurse anbietet bekommt auch nur billige Referenten und billiges Schulungsmaterial. Gute Bilder für die Fischkunde für ca. 70 Fische kosten ca 30,00€ pro Bild. Das Selbe gilt für Tierbilder von Amphibien, Insekten und Vögeln.  Ca. 700 Folien zu erstellen kostet bei einer renommierten Agentur ca. 100 000,00€, bei Amateuren deutlich weniger und so sehen die Folien dann auch aus. Selbst Schulungsräume kosten Geld wenn sie mit entsprechendem Mobilar und Technik ausgestattet sind. Referenten müssen nicht nur ausgebildet werden sondern auch geeignet sein und Praxisbezug haben. Auch diese Ausbildungen kosten richtig Geld und gute Referenten haben mehrere Schulungen dazu besucht (moderieren Präsentieren) und dies nicht auf der VHS. Bei uns in BW heisst das übrigens nicht Angelkurs sondern Fischereischeinlehrgang. Da spielt die Praxis und Gerätekunde zwar auch eine wichtige Rolle, aber jedem Kursteilnehmer wird klar und dies auch deutlich aufgezeigt dass die Kurse nicht dazu da sind wie lerne ich angeln. Das bleibt Aufgabe der Vereine oder Angelkollegen.


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir veranstalten auch Kurse. Natürlich Kurse mit Anwesenheitspflicht, die in der Landesfischereiverordnung vorgeschrieben ist. Und wir verdienen Geld damit das im Verein sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann.
> Wen die Kursinhalte nicht interessieren weil ihm Gesetze und Zusammenhänge in der Natur  sonstwo vorbeigehen, wer sich nicht dafür interessiert wie ein Fisch lebt und wo er lebt, sollte zu Recht nicht angeln dürfen. Und wenn die Kurse einer Marktwirtschaft unterliegen werden sich die besseren durchsetzen. Wer nur Billigkurse anbietet bekommt auch nur billige Referenten und billiges Schulungsmaterial. Gute Bilder für die Fischkunde für ca. 70 Fische kosten ca 30,00€ pro Bild. Das Selbe gilt für Tierbilder von Amphibien, Insekten und Vögeln.  Ca. 700 Folien zu erstellen kostet bei einer renommierten Agentur ca. 100 000,00€, bei Amateuren deutlich weniger und so sehen die Folien dann auch aus. Selbst Schulungsräume kosten Geld wenn sie mit entsprechendem Mobilar und Technik ausgestattet sind. Referenten müssen nicht nur ausgebildet werden sondern auch geeignet sein und Praxisbezug haben. Auch diese Ausbildungen kosten richtig Geld und gute Referenten haben mehrere Schulungen dazu besucht (moderieren Präsentieren) und dies nicht auf der VHS. Bei uns in BW heisst das übrigens nicht Angelkurs sondern Fischereischeinlehrgang. Da spielt die Praxis und Gerätekunde zwar auch eine wichtige Rolle, aber jedem Kursteilnehmer wird klar und dies auch deutlich aufgezeigt dass die Kurse nicht dazu da sind wie lerne ich angeln. Das bleibt Aufgabe der Vereine oder Angelkollegen.



Und was sagt uns das jetzt? Dass die Qualität eines Kurses von bestimmten Faktoren, insb. dem Kursleiter abhängt ist jedem klar. Am Preis für einen Kurs kann man übrigens nicht die Qualität erkennen. Wenn z. B. ein Verein diese in eigenen Räumlichkeiten veranstaltet, entstehen weniger Kosten als wenn speziell angemietet werden muss. 

Zur Diskussion online oder Präsenz sehe ich auch keinen Bezug, weil insbesondere die Vermittlung der theoretischen Inhalte wie z. B. Gesetze geht wunderbar online.

Wer hat davon gesprochen, dass die Inhalte keinen interessieren? Auch keiner.
Sorry, verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht.


----------



## Tinca52

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Du brauchst keinen Vorbereitungskurs,wirst Geld sparen.
Viel Erfolg . Achim aus NRW


----------



## TeeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo TeeHawk,
> 
> du hast einen sehr schönen Satz unter deinen Posts „Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet Ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann.“
> 
> Ich leite daraus ab, dass dir an Natur und -erhalt gelegen ist. Und uns allen ist klar, dass da Vereine und Organisationen effektiver was machen können als Einzelangler.



Sorry, aber da bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das aktuelle Vereins-/Verbands-Modell für Angler in Deutschland ist krank und gehört abgeschafft oder zumindest erheblich reformiert. Wie man ja an der aktuellen Entwicklung der Politik in Bezug auf Freizeitangeln bestens erkennen kann, ist die Daseinsberechtigung für die Verbände, dass sie zu allen ja und Amen sagen. Sie sehen sich als Naturschutzverbände und nicht als Interessenvertreter der Angler.
Ich würde die Vereine und Verbände verbieten, damit sie z.B. so einen Unfug wie Besatz mit Hechten gar nicht erst machen können.
Stattdessen sollte eine Organisation geschaffen werden, die straff durchorganisiert ist und der der deutsche Angler angehören muss und dort seine Beiträge entrichtet. Gefühlte 1 Mio Vereins- und Verbandsvorsitzende die jeder machen was sie wollen, geht gar nicht.
Und dann hätte man auch eine Stimme, die in der Politik unsere Interessen vertreten würde.



kursleiter schrieb:


> Aber Onlinekurse bringen den Angler nicht mehr so einfach mit einem Verein in Kontakt.
> Mit dem Aufkommen von Fitnessstudios sind die Sportvereine auch ins Hintertreffen geraten. Und das Argument, dass man da aktiv sein kann, wann auch immer einem der Sinn danach steht, ist auf den zweiten Blick bereits falsch, weil der Salzakurs auch beispielsweise am Montag um 19h stattfindet. Fittnessstudios sind anders. Und sie sind teuer. Und sie kommerzialisieren das Hobby. Das war's auch schon.​Und jetzt zurück zum Angeln. Ist es da nicht auch so ? Vereine gehen langsam den Bach runter. Komplette Kommerzialisierung durch teure Onlinekurse ?
> 
> Und modern ist so ein Onlinekurs nun auch nicht gerade, denn ich habe vor rund 20 Jahren bereits Software zum zusätzlichen Lernen eingesetzt.
> 
> Der Onlinekurs ist meist auf reine Zweckmäßigkeit getrimmt. Es dreht sich um die Inhaltsvermittlung; ein Phasenwechsel ist kaum zu erwarten. Und da können auch markige Behauptungen mancher Onlinekurse “lerne wann du willst und so viel du willst” nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen. Das Lernen an sich bleibt, es muss nur selbst eingeteilt werden.
> Allerdings mögen Individualisten die dem Online-Konzept innewohnende Anonymität. Der Präsenskurs stellt das gemeinsame Gruppenerlebnis und den Spaß in den Vordergrund. Und es gibt viele Menschen, die den Stoff erfolgreicher aufnehmen, wenn er durch eine Person vermittelt wird.
> 
> Gruß kursleiter


Sry, aber das, was ich für den Fischereischein in Brandenburg und M-V lernen muss, ist ein Witz, die Prüfung genauso. Klar wäre es wünschenswert, dass jeder, der einen Fischereischein hat, auch nachweisen musste, dass er z.B. in der Lage ist einen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten und sein Angelequipment auch so zu bedienen und aufzubauen, dass kein Fisch unnötig verletzt wird. Aber dem ist nicht mehr so.
Solange also die Voraussetzungen so gering sind, gibt es auch keinen Bedarf für Kurse, egal ob im Verein oder online.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Hallo TeeHawk,

ich habe dich nicht verstanden. Du schreibst direkt untereinander dies:

"Ich würde die Vereine und Verbände verbieten, damit sie z.B. so einen Unfug wie Besatz mit Hechten gar nicht erst machen können.
Stattdessen sollte eine Organisation geschaffen werden, die straff durchorganisiert ist und der der deutsche Angler angehören muss und dort seine Beiträge entrichtet."

Wäre die von dir erwünschte Organisation dann von Behörden geführt ? Pachtgewässer und Gewässer im Eigentum sollte es bei Vereinen nicht mehr geben, und die Vereine gehören aufgelöst ?

Da habe ich dich doch ganz sicher falsch verstanden, denn eine Mitsprache von Anglern bei einer behördlichen Organisation ginge gegen Null. Und die Abschaffung von Pachten und Eigentum wäre quasi ein Abbau unserer demokratischen rechtstaatlichen Strukturen.

Das hast du sicher so nicht gemeint. Aber wie denn ?

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Ich glaube er meint, dass aktuell das Mitspracherecht gegen Null geht, weil die Vereine zu klein und die Verbände nicht stark genug sind. 
Aber das ist irgendwie auch am Thema vorbei.


----------



## TeeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo TeeHawk,
> 
> ich habe dich nicht verstanden.



Es sollte eine große Organisation geben, die die Interessen der Angler vertritt, die Beiträge kassiert und die Organisation der Gewässer- und Mitgliederbetreuung übernimmt.

Staatlich halte ich auch nicht für eine gute Idee, aber z.B. ein einziger Verband, dem alle angehören müssen, die als Deutscher in Deutschland angeln. Und dann gibt es eben Organisationseinheiten, pro Bundesland, pro Ort. Aber nicht mehr 5 Vereine in einem 17.000 Einwohner-Nest.

Dann würden alle unter einem Namen auftreten und die Vorsitzenden werden direkt von den Anglern gewählt und nicht von den Vertretern Ihrer Vertreter. So ein Unsinn, wie das aktuell läuft. Glaube nicht, dass eine Nicht-Anglerin so Vorsitzende werden könnte.

Aktuell hat man den Eindruck, dass viel Geld und Zeit in die eigene Organisation der Vereine/Verbände investiert wird und nicht für den eigentlichen Zweck. Eine straffere, schlankere Verwaltung würde dies ermöglichen.

Es wären dann eben nicht mehr hunderte, wenn nicht sogar tausende von Vereinen/Verbänden, sondern "Der Verband", mit seinen Bundes-, Landes- und Ortsvertretern. Die "Schlagkraft" einer solchen Organisation mit 3 Mio Mitgliedern wäre jedenfalls enorm...


----------



## TeeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Aber das ist irgendwie auch am Thema vorbei.



Nein, das ist ja genau das Thema.

Angler, die sich mangels vernünftiger Ausbildung und fehlender Kontrolle daneben benehmen.

Vereine, die darum bangen finanzielle Mittel zu verlieren, weil sie das Monopol für die schlechte Ausbildung verlieren.

Selbständige Unternehmer, die die katastrophale Situation des Angelns in Deutschland nutzen, um ein Geschäftsmodell zu entwickeln, dass gewinnbringend den Anglern eine miserable Ausbildung vermittelt.


----------



## rheinfischer70

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Habe damals nicht am Vorbereitungskurs teilnehmen können, da dieser schon fast beendet war.
Habe dann als anglerischer Quereinsteiger direkt an der Prüfung teilgenommen und wäre in der praktischen Prüfung fast durchgefallen, da ich ein Stahlvorfach für Aale verwendet habe. 

Hatte diese Information von John Sidley, eine englische Aalangler Ikone. 
Er verwendete immer Stahl.

Ansonsten ist die Prüfung sehr einfach und jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch müsste diese auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs mit einem Lehrbuch aus der Stadtbücherei bestehen.


Zu den geäußerten Meinungen über Angeln lernen kann ich nur lachen. Was ist mit den Niederländern, Spaniern, Franzosen? Die kaufen sich einen Schein für wenige Euro im nächsten Angel- oder Tabakladen und können loslegen. Praxis ist die beste Schulung.


----------



## TeeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zu den geäußerten Meinungen über Angeln lernen kann ich nur lachen. Was ist mit den Niederländern, Spaniern, Franzosen? Die kaufen sich einen Schein für wenige Euro im nächsten Angel- oder Tabakladen und können loslegen. Praxis ist die beste Schulung.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht!

Aber ich glaube in diesen Ländern wird das Angeln auch noch von der älteren Generation der jüngeren vermittelt. Und zwar direkt beim gemeinsamen Angeln...


----------



## fishhawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



> wäre in der praktischen Prüfung fast durchgefallen, da ich ein Stahlvorfach für Aale verwendet habe.



Ist ja lächerlich und praxisfremd. Wenn jemand beim Aalangeln ein Stahlvorfach verwendet, weil dies weniger leicht durchscheuert, verstößt er doch weder gegen Vorschriften noch die fachliche Praxis.

Es gab auch eine Prüfungsfrage wie eine Telerute zu montieren ist, da durfte man auch nur "zuerst das Spitzenteil ausziehen" ankreuzen. 

Grundsätzlich halte ich einen Sachkundenachweis schon durchaus angebracht, aber die Prüfungen, die ich kenne, sind mit m.E. überflüssiger Theorie überladen und wenig praxisorientiert.

Und wenn die Prüfung dann auch noch online abgelegt werden kann, fragt man sich schon, wozu dann noch Präsenzkurse Pflicht sind. Da bleibt wohl nur noch der wirtschaftliche Aspekt.

Zur Farce wird das ganze, wenn es daneben dann noch Fischereischeine ohne Prüfung gibt, z.B. für Urlauber oder Friedfischangler.

Das soll mir mal einer schlüssig begründen, warum hier keine sachkunde erforderlich sein soll.


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ja genau das Thema.
> 
> Angler, die sich mangels vernünftiger Ausbildung und fehlender Kontrolle daneben benehmen.
> 
> Vereine, die darum bangen finanzielle Mittel zu verlieren, weil sie das Monopol für die schlechte Ausbildung verlieren.
> 
> Selbständige Unternehmer, die die katastrophale Situation des Angelns in Deutschland nutzen, um ein Geschäftsmodell zu entwickeln, dass gewinnbringend den Anglern eine miserable Ausbildung vermittelt.



Naja, wie bereits festgestellt, sind wir hier in Deutschland im internationalen Vergleich recht weit vorne, was Anforderungen und Ausbildung angeht.
Ist nur die Frage, wie hoch man die Latte hängt, damit jemand die Berechtigung zum Fischen erhält.

Die meisten Angler, die sich daneben benehmen, tun dies mit Sicherheit nicht wegen schlechter Ausbildung.


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



bastido schrieb:


> Nein, die Frage ist, sind im Rest der Welt, wo es ja keine „Ausbildung“ gibt, schlechtere Angler, mehr Umweltsäue oder Tierquäler unterwegs? Meine vielen Auslandsaufenthalte auch zum Fischen liefern dafür keinen Anhaltspunkt.
> Deinem letzten Satz stimme ich vollumpfänglich zu, Bekloppte gibt es überall, da hilft auch keine Ausbildung, Allgemeinbildung schon eher.



Genau. Das wollte ich damit auch ausdrücken.


----------



## fishhawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



> Nein, die Frage ist, sind im Rest der Welt, wo es ja keine „Ausbildung“ gibt, schlechtere Angler, mehr Umweltsäue oder Tierquäler unterwegs?



Gibt schon auch einige andere Länder, wo man ohne Sachkundenachweis keine Angelberechtigung erhält.
Halte ich grundsätzlich auch für keine schlechte Idee, wenn man vorher eine praktische Einweisung erhält. 

In Nordamerika gibt es das m.W. keine Prüfungen, zumindest wo ich bisher unterwegs war.  Allerdings sind dafür die Strafen bei Fehlverhalten deutlich schärfer und es wird auch rigoroser durchgegriffen als bei uns.

Fehlverhalten geschieht ja meist nicht aus Unkenntnis und mangelnder Ausbildung, sondern bewußt, weil die Leute glauben, dass ihnen eh nichts passiert. 

Und damit haben sie in D leider ja oft recht. Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht werden ja meist nicht geahndet oder die Verfahren eingestellt.

Bei uns wurde mal jemand angezeigt, der seine Fische nicht ordnungsgemäß getötet hatte, sondern  in  Eimer oder Tüte ersticken ließ.

Gab tatsächlich eine "Strafe" von 20,- € , wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil Wiederholungstäter.

Allerdings war der betreffende Angler wegen seiner Herkunft von der Fischerprüfung befreit.

Nur beim Zurücksetzten scheint die Justiz weniger Spaß zu verstehn.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*

Hallo,

der Trend geht in Deutschland (und nicht nur hier!) dahin, dass das Angeln immer teurer wird. Das beginnt beim Tagesschein für 30,- (und noch darüber hinaus) bishin zur Jahresgebühr und Aufnahme eines Vereins, die eventuell ein kleines Vermögen ausmacht. In NRW kostet die Prüfung z.Zt. 50,-. In anderen Bundesländern ist das erschwinglicher.

Ich beobachte diese Preissteigerungen seit etlichen Jahren und frage mich: Sind wir Angler bald beim Grünen Abitur der Jäger und deren Jagdpachten angelangt ? Etliche Gewässerpachten ziehen im Vergleich zur Größe an der Jagd mittlerweile locker vorbei. Wird das Angeln zum Hobby für die Besserverdienenden ?

Wer das Angeln als erschwingliches Hobby für Jedermann erhalten will, der ist auf meiner Linie. Wenn Papa das Geld auf dem Bock eines 30-Tonners verdienen muss und Sohnemann will in die Jugendgruppe und braucht den Angelschein, dann kann das schon mal mit dem Geld eng werden. Sieht man die Welt so, dann muss man auch teuren Onlinekursen und dem von den Fachzeitschriften propagierten Gerätewahn entgegentreten.

Gruß kursleiter

+++++++++++++++++
Ich fürchte nicht besagten Onlineanbieter, denn ich arbeite sehr regional begrenzt. Und meine Kurse waren und sind auf der Höhe der Zeit. Natürlich wird ein fairer Preis und solide Arbeit nicht zum plötzlichen Reichtum führen. Aber ich bin Angler. Das ist mein Hobby. Ich bin kein Unternehmer.


----------



## Nemo

*AW: Fischerprüfung ohne Pflichtvorbereitungskurs?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> +++++++++++++++++
> Ich fürchte nicht besagten Onlineanbieter, denn ich arbeite sehr regional begrenzt. Und meine Kurse waren und sind auf der Höhe der Zeit. Natürlich wird ein fairer Preis und solide Arbeit nicht zum plötzlichen Reichtum führen. Aber ich bin Angler. Das ist mein Hobby. Ich bin kein Unternehmer.



Also gerade in NRW, wo der Kurs keine Pflicht ist, würde ich mir die Frage stellen, welches Angebot hier ziehen könnte. Ich würde ja den Fokus darauf legen, den Leuten tatsächlich das Angeln beizubringen mit Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung. Den Theorieteil als Hausaufgabe und nur wichtige Elemente besprechen bzw. im Rahmen der Praxis abfragen. Das ganze am besten komprimiert über 3-4 Wochen.
Ein Kurs über Monate gestreckt mit Schwerpunkt auf den theoretischen Teil einer Prüfung, für den man sich mit 2 Abenden Selbdtstudium fit machen kann, ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht attraktiv.

...das sind jetzt nur meine Gedanken, basierend auf Erfahrungsberichten, ohne dass ich selbst jemals einen Kurs besucht hätte. Aber ohne einen guten Bekannten,  der mir bei der Praxis geholfen hat, hätte ich genau nach so einem Angebot gesucht. 

Dass auch Idioten und Ignoranten einen Schein bekommen und sich trotzdem nicht für Gesetze und Umwelt interessieren, daran kann kein Ausbildungssystem etwas ändern.


----------

